# Thinnining the herd



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Putting out feelers to see if there is any interest in a few combo's I intend to sell. First is a pin rig fighting combo with a Shimano Trevala TVC-66MH rod and a Shimano Tyrnos 30 lever drag single speed reel all in very good condition. The second combo is a pretty nice starter surf combo with a Tica UEHA836502C 12' rod rated 4-10 oz paired with a Daiwa Sealine X 30 SHV reel with centrifugal brake system that has beached a ton of drum. Comes loaded with experience and throws quite well. Both reels should need new line.

The Trevala/ Tyrnos combo is $225.00 local pickup or meet withing 50 miles. 
The Tica / Daiwa 30 SHV combo is priced at $125.00 local pickup or meet withing 50 miles. 

No interest in selling the rods or reels separately.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll take the Tica and Daiwa if you're reasonably close. I don't mind driving a bit extra on my side. Don't see a location for you. I'm in SC zip 29544.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry for taking so long, but I'm in southeastern Virginia, just above the North Carolina line. That's a long ride south or north!


----------



## VBorCarovaSurf (Nov 8, 2011)

hey Lil red jeep im located close by if the rods are still available I’m interested. I also sent you msg. Thanks


----------



## VBorCarovaSurf (Nov 8, 2011)

I’ll take it. (Sorry I just read the marketplace rules after my last post and I now see I broke at least two marketplace rules with my last post)


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

VBorCarovaSurf said:


> I’ll take it. (Sorry I just read the marketplace rules after my last post and I now see I broke at least two marketplace rules with my last post)


Tica sale pending to VBorCarovaSurf


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Can you post pics of the tyrnos/trevala?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Surfjunkie said:


> Can you post pics of the tyrnos/trevala?


Sorry, Just seeing this after time away from the forum. I will post pics if I figure out the way to do it or I can text them to you if you pm me a number.


----------

